# Big bore and injection



## DirtyBrutecrew (Jan 13, 2013)

So I recently bought a 09 750i with a 840 big bore kit. Stock ignition, stock fuel injection. It does have an Hmf pipe and k&n air filter. My question is, what kind of issues can I expect running the stock ignition and injection with the 840 kit and what is the best way to go about getting past any said issues? Any help is greatly appreciated. I am a licenced automotive mechanic so there is really nothing about the fuel injection or the quad in general that I can't handle, just figured I'd ask some folks who have been around these things a bit longer than I have


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Running the stock ignition and injection shouldn't be a problem. It will limit your hp some but shouldn't have any issues with it to let you down or anything. Mine is an 840 and I have stock carbs and intakes and stock ignition, no problems at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would suggest getting an msd, bigger injectors, and a full exhaust if you want the most out of that motor. Weld you a bung in the exhaust and use a a/f meter to get the best results. Also if it has a 2" snorkel I would also suggest stepping up to a 3". 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutecrew (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I don't know if it is a full system or just a slip on, I'll assume slip on. If I get a msd or dynojet programmer is the just a "common" tune I can download or am I going to have to put it on a dyno and set it up? I suppose with the a/f meter I could clean it up all by myself.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is best to do the msd on that bike because you can adjust timing also. Aldo a top ground tune is better than a dyno. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutecrew (Jan 13, 2013)

So which MSD? I haven't found squat on their website for the brute. Also where would I find bigger injectors. One size up from stock should do it I would think. What is the stock size? Sorry for the stupid questions, not my particular field of expertise lol.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

DirtyBrutecrew said:


> So which MSD? I haven't found squat on their website for the brute. Also where would I find bigger injectors. One size up from stock should do it I would think. What is the stock size? Sorry for the stupid questions, not my particular field of expertise lol.


Get a hold of VFJ or vforcejohn he has bigger injectors and msd for the brute with his tune programmed in it for your set up.Just give him a call he will hook u up.


----------



## DirtyBrutecrew (Jan 13, 2013)

He wants 400 for the msd alone, I have been emailing him back and forth on it. Never gave me a price for injectors. Anyone know off hand what the bigger injectors are? I've found that some mention 05-08 gsxr1000.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im not real sure how much i paid for my injectors from him. They wasn't high tho. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

hes now a member here, I bet he will answer that question soon..


----------

